# fuffa



## andersxman

Quando ho lavorato per un periodo in una banca a Milano sentivo dire (abbastanza spesso anche) che quello che aveva detto un qualche cliente era "tutta FUFFA". Ora sto cercando di capire cosa voglia dire questa parola. Uno mi ha suggerito che e quello che produce una maglia in lana, cioè tipi "i pelucchi". Non lo so, e pare non essere una parola usata molto spesso in italiano. FUFFA?


----------



## lsp

Fuffa significa "di scarsa qualità," una parola (per quanto ne so) usata più al nord, ed è infatti simile a quello che produce una maglia di lana.


----------



## Juri

Nel nord-est esiste anche il verbo "fuffignare", che significa fare qualcosa alla carlona, senza guardare troppo per il sottile.


----------



## Necsus

A Roma francamente non mi è mai capitato di sentirlo.


----------



## Juri

Verosimile, poiche' Roma e' un po' decentrata rispetto al nord-est.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Vivendo in Brianza lo uso anch'io questo termine. Di solito lo uso nel significato di "senza valore", ciò che trovi in uno scantinato, dove vengono depositate anno dopo anno gli oggetti che non si usano più è fuffa. 
Mia mamma soleva dirmi quand'ero adolescente, metti in ordine i tuoi cassetti e butta via tutta la fuffa, ciò tutto ciò che è inservibile.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

lsp said:
			
		

> Fuffa significa "di scarsa qualità," una parola (per quanto ne so) usata più al nord, ed è infatti simile a quello che produce una maglia di lana.







In Toscana, se può essere di un qualche interesse, esiste il termine "fuffigno" che si riferisce ad una matassa il cui filo si è ingarbugliato.


----------



## lsp

nuevoestudiante said:
			
		

> *Fuffigno*: madeja engarbullada


Non mi sembra una definizione italiana - ???


----------



## Elisa68

_Fuffigno_ è una parola italiana, non solo toscana, che significa appunto _groviglio. Fuffa _sinceramente non l'ho trovata in nessun dizionario.


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Fuffigno_ è una parola italiana, non solo toscana, che significa appunto _groviglio. Fuffa _sinceramente non l'ho trovata in nessun dizionario.


L'ho trovata una volta cercando gergo giovanile!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Sicuramente è un regionalismo, che poi sia anche gergo giovanile... non saprei.


----------



## dragonseven

Elisa68 said:


> _Fuffigno_ è una parola italiana, non solo toscana, che significa appunto _groviglio. Fuffa _sinceramente non l'ho trovata in nessun dizionario.


Ciao a tutti
Riesumo questo thread, in contemporanea alla discussione in IT-EN, per inserirvi nota di aggiornamento. 
Io uso questa parola da più di vent'anni e posso assicurare che è un termine di origine dialettale milanese, molto probabilmente derivante dalla parola di origine toscana "fuffigno", che altro non è, che un ingarbugliamento di fili.
Il significato di questo lemma accertato e messo sul _vocabolario della lingua italiana di Nicola Zingarelli_: 

*Fùffa* o *fòffa* s. f. _*1*_ (_milan_.) Merce scadente, ciarpame| (_fig_.) Discorso vuoto, inutile. _*2*_ (_sett_.) Inganno, imbroglio.

Salutando aggiungo inoltre un paio di link tratti da Wikipedia e da Wiktionary:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuffa
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fuffa


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon.
Per completezza:


> molto probabilmente derivante dalla parola di origine toscana "fuffigno", che altro non è, che un ingarbugliamento di fili.


Quanto sopra è ciò che dice il De Mauro nel GRADIT. 
Il Battaglia (GDLI) è di diversa opinione: fa derivare la parola _fuffa_ dalla voce onomatopeica (non attestata) *foff- ‘cosa leggera’, «presente nei dialetti d’Italia e in diverse lingue romanze occidentali». (link)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie


Connie Eyeland said:


> Quanto sopra è ciò che dice il De Mauro nel GRADIT.
> Il Battaglia (GDLI) è di diversa opinione: fa derivare la parola _fuffa_ dalla voce onomatopeica (non attestata) *foff- ‘cosa leggera’, «presente nei dialetti d’Italia e in diverse lingue romanze occidentali». (link)


 Sì l'avevo trovato anch'io che "*fuffa*" deriva dalla voce dialettale settentrionale dalla base onomatopeica "_fuff-_", "_foff-_", però non è datata. Mentre "*fuffigno*", che sospetto avere stessa origine ma non ne sono sicuro, è voce onomatopeica risalente al 1869. Essendo entrata nel gergo successivamente, la parola "*fuffa*", penso derivi più da "*fuffigno*", che non da "fuff-/foff-", ma posso sbagliare.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon. In realtà non è che la datazione renda più plausibile un'origine piuttosto che un'altra; una voce onomatopeica è comunque di certo anteriore al 1869 (datazione di _fuffigno_).
Il termine, con qualche variazione, è presente in molti dialetti italiani e romanci e, sì, anche _fuffigno_ deriverebbe dalla medesima voce onomatopeica. Qui (pag. 45) puoi trovare l'elenco completo; riporto un estratto:

  Nel     dialetto di Albaredo per San Marco (comune della provincia di Sondrio) la _fufa _è pula che si ottiene dalla vagliatura del grano o delle castagne. E' una variante sul tipo di formazione onomatopeica fifa “paura”, nel senso di “battisoffia”, da una base *f.ff- con oscillazione della vocale interna, espressiva del soffiare sotto l'impulso di una forte emozione e del sollevarsi in aria di oggetti di lieve consistenza, [base comune ai seguenti altri termini dialettali/regionali]:
(...) bormino _fófa_ “lo spolvero ossia la farina leggera che nel macinare si deposita sui corpi vicini”, (...) valtellinese _fuffa_ “farina che esce dalla segale mentre si macina”, _fòfa_ “la parte meno buona di molte cose”, _fuféri_ “spolvero”, per estensione “cosa spugnosa, molliccia, in disordine”, _fofá_ “annusare tabacco tirandolo su per il naso”; (...) chiavennasco (Novate Mezzola) _fùfa_ “frantumi di gusci e di membrane delle castagne secche; merce voluminosa ma senza consistenza e valore”, Intelvi _fófa_ “buccia secca in polvere delle castagne”, Tre Pievi _foffa_ “scorze di castagne”, comasco _foffa_ “frantumi di scorze di castagne; pula o loppa del grano saraceno e simili”, _fófa_ “cosa molle e senza consistenza; tabacco cattivo”, *milanese gergale foffa/fuffa “merce scadente, di poco pregio, ciarpame”*; abruzzese/umbro _fùffëlë_ “torsolo della pannocchia”; *toscano fuffigno* *“imbroglio nelle file di un tessuto”*; (...) bormino _fófen_ “sedere”; engadinese _füffa_ “paura”; veneto _fufa_ “stizza, dispetto”, _infufarse_ “stizzirsi”, _fùfula_ “frottola, favola; imbroglio”; (...) ampezzano _fufignà_ “affaccendarsi segretamente”, _fufignona_ “donna che porta via da casa la roba di nascosto e la vende a prezzo rotto”, veneziano _fufignàr_ “frugacchiare”, friulano _fufignâ_ “tramestare; lavoricchiare” (...).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie
 Molto interessante il testo del link. Riporto un quote sottolineando un significato oggi attribuito al termine "_*fuffa*_":


			
				Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> ... _fùfula_ “frottola, favola; *imbroglio*...”


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Dragon, qual è il motivo della sottolineatura di quel particolare significato tra i vari?

Tra l'altro quello è il significato figurato anche di _fuffigno _(termine di origine lucchese): in senso proprio significa _"nodo, groviglio, ingarbugliamento nei fili di una matassa"_; per estensione_ "imbroglio (cioè confusione, irregolarità) nelle file di un tessuto o di un lavoro a maglia o di paglia"_; in senso figurato/traslato è _"imbroglio fatto per ingannare (anche in senso amoroso)" _o, come dice il dizionario satirico Borzacchini_, "sotterfugio in atto di broglio e                   imbroglio, nonché di sordido traffico di                   interessi, per aggiustar con l'inganno                   situazioni compromesse e non altrimenti                   legittimamente rimediabili"_.

Di _fuffigno_ esiste, sempre in lucchese, la variante meno usata _fuffo_, menzionata anche nel dizionario etimologico dei dialetti (link): fuffigno_, con la variante _fuffo_: si tratta di voci di  origine onomatopeica (_*foff/*fuff _'cosa leggera', imitazione del  rumore del soffiare) con vari altri riscontri dialettali, ad esempio _fuffigna, fuffa_ (...)._

Segnalo anche che "fuffa" (che dagli interventi precedenti sembra essere sconosciuto ai romani contemporanei) era invece usato dal Belli e proprio con il significato di "imbroglio"; dal "Vocabolario romanesco belliano - italiano": 
_FUFFA (onomat., sim. al tosc. fuffigno e con influenza dell'it. truffa) n.f. Imbroglio. _ 
E anche:_ FUFFAROLO (fuffa, con suff. di mestiere -aròlo) n.m. Imbroglione. _
Oppure:_ FUFIGNA (onomat., della stessa origine del tosc. fuffigno) n.f. Frode, inganno, trappola._

Simile significato ha l'omonimo veneto _fufigna _(link, link, link): _ Intrigo, gherminella, rivoltura, contrabbando, pincianella__ (frode del garzone o del vetturino ai danni della borsa del padrone); fufigna amorosa: matassa, scappatella._


----------

